# Hobie livewell users



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

I know these things piss everyone off. well i found a solution. Wired it to a switch of course but there are two main things that it needs. 

the opening on the inside it too wide so i put a baloon over it with a hole cut in it, found that on jax kayak .com. 

number two, was i got rid of that small little hose coming out of the bottom and replaced it with a larger tube to fit on the outside of the black intake plastic piece. 

thing works like a champ now. share all this to anyone with a livewell cause these things really do suck without these mods


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

What does the balloon do? I need to work on mine to try to get it going again


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

the baloon restricts the pump to make more water pressure. also when you turn the switch off it wont loose prime.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

FYI, Hobie did a recall on the wall charger and the switch for the livewell. 

I also added a check valve where you put the baloon and it holds the water in the livewell when you shut it off and it stays primed for when you want to turn it back on, so you don't have to run it constantly. (Highly suggest adding a check valve!)

Also if you happen to lose the black intake elbow at the bottom of the tube while dragging your yak out of the surf and try to order a replacement from AKC ($11.29) the tube needs to be longer for a Pro Angler. (Not that I know this from experience... :whistling

The only thing I don't like about the livewell now is having to undo the intake hose before I hit the beach. I usually have the livewell tied down and rods in the holders so its a bit of a gear shuffle.

Just my $.02.

Barrett


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Josh,

Wait? A Hobie product that everyone's compaining about it?! NO!!! I thought Hobie was perfect and would usher in the second coming of Christ!




But in seriousness; nice job on the quick fixes. Also, FYI if anyone's interested in building their own from scrach, take a look here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/diy-livewell-108518/#post822816

Alex


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Great info. Thanks!


----------

